# Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz



## Fiffi1984 (31. Januar 2010)

*Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

N'abend allerseits.

 Eigentlich sollte das eine schönes gemütliches ME2-Wochenende werden, doch leider darf ich das Spiel ständig neustarten. Es hängt sich nämlich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf, so ca alle 15-30 Minuten, manchmal auch öfter. Dabei ist es scheinbar völlig egal ob man in einem Dialog ist, kämpft oder hackt. Es kommt einfach nur die Meldung, dass ME2 beendet werden musste.

 Hier mein System:

 E8400@3,6 Ghz
 Abit IP35P
 4Gb Ram
 9800 GTX +
 Vista 64 Bit

 Hab sowohl den neuesten Catalyst wie auch Service Pack 2 installiert.

 Habs auch schon mit googlen probiert, aber da das Spiel so neu ist findet man kaum was.

 Fällt jemandem was ein?

 Danke und gute Nacht.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

Weiß jetzt nicht was für ein Kopierschutzsystem ME2 hat und ob du vielleicht andere Spiele installiert hast von z.B. Heft-DVDs die das gleiche KS haben aber mit einem NO-CD-Patch oder ähnliches und sich
 dadurch in die Quere kommen.

 Falls das nicht in Frage kommt, erstmal alles an Grafik/Audio Einstellungen runterschrauben was möglich ist und schauen ob das Spiel immer noch abstürzt.

 Wenn er weiterhin abstürzt liegt es vielleicht an irgendeinem Hintergrund-Prozess. Dann würde ich immer einen Prozess, wo du dir natürlich sicher sein solltest das Windows ihn nicht benötigt, im Taskmanager deaktivieren.

 Jedenfalls wäre das was ich versuchen würde um zumindest mal irgendwie die Absturzursache einordnen zu können.


----------



## HardlineAMD (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

Bei mir lief ME2 dauerhaft ohne Probleme.
 Versuchs mal ohne OC.

 Wäre hilfreich, wenn du deine Angaben etwas differenzierter machen würdest.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

Inwiefern differenzierter?   

 Was genau müsstest du denn noch wissen?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wäre das was ich versuchen würde um zumindest mal irgendwie die Absturzursache einordnen zu können.


 
 Danke, das werde ich mal testen.

 Hab auch gesehen dass ich doch noch keinen Service Pack 2 installiert hatte. Habs eben nachgeholt, mal gucken ob es was gebracht hat...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

So, neueste Entwicklung: Im XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus gesellt sich noch ein BlueScreen dazu.   
 Auch Spielereien mit den Grafikeinstellungen haben (bis jetzt) noch nichts gebracht.

 Hier die Details des BlueScreens:

 Problemsignatur:
   Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
   Betriebsystemversion:    6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
   Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

 Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
   BCCode:    3d
   BCP1:    0000000000000000
   BCP2:    0000000000000000
   BCP3:    0000000000000000
   BCP4:    FFFFF800026C2B8B
   OS Version:    6_0_6002
   Service Pack:    2_0
   Product:    768_1

 Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
   C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini013110-01.dmp
   C:\Users\Tobi\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-55000-0.sysdata.xml
   C:\Users\Tobi\AppData\Local\Temp\WERA514.tmp.version.txt

 Sagt das jemandem was?


----------



## andinin (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

Hi,

 ich wollte Dir nur bescheid geben, dass Du nicht der einzige bist, der solche Probleme hat. Mir geht es genauso und ich hab Windows 7 auf meinem Rechner. Es ist also kein XP Problem. Anbei ein Link zum Bioware Forum über das Thema. 

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/106/index/830507/1 

 Mich wundert nur wie PC Games das Spiel getestet hat. Das Problem tritt so oft auf, dass man es eigentlich nicht übersehen kann. Und ich habe ein Komplettsystem von PC Games Hardware sogar. Wir hoffen alle auf einen Patch.

 Gruß,

 Andreas


----------



## cartasaft (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

Nimm nen Forcewaretreiber


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> So, neueste Entwicklung: Im XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus gesellt sich noch ein BlueScreen dazu.
> Auch Spielereien mit den Grafikeinstellungen haben (bis jetzt) noch nichts gebracht.
> 
> Hier die Details des BlueScreens:
> ...


   Zu 'BCCode: 3d' hab ich jetzt das hier gefunden:
Bug Check 0x3D: INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 

   Such mal in der dmp-Datei nach 'FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:' und mit hilfe dieses "errorcodes" könntest du vielleicht im Netz die genaue Beschreibung finden.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mass Effect 2: Ständiger Absturz*

Danke für die Tipps.

 Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden die zumindest bei mir hilft: Habe die CPU wieder auf der normalen Taktrate laufen, seitdem nicht einen Absturz gehabt (der PC nicht, ich schon   ). Keine Ahnung wie das das Spiel beeinflussen konnte, aber scheinbar hat es das, denn sonst hab ich nix geändert.


 Ich hoffe das hilft vielleicht noch jemandem...


----------

